# Deramaxx. Any success stories?



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope your boy feels better.... My Nitey was on it for 1 y. ...I called it the wonder drug!!!! Nitey was like a teenager again....seemed to forget his back legs used to hurt him....It got to the point that we couldnt get the Deramaxx any more, the vet said they werent making it any more....???? Not sure why....so Nitey had more bad days than good days ....He's been gone 2 years now, on Sept. 11th.... Good luck with your guy, they do worry us, dont they??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet just started our old girl (will be 14 in January) on Tramadol because she doesn't like the side effects of long term use of Deramaxx in dogs. The Tramadol has helped her feel much better.

I had a senior girl who was a permanent foster who was on Deramaxx for her last 2 1/2 years of life due to severe arthritis. She did okay on it, but we aren't positive whether it was cancer or the effects of long-term use of Deramaxx that finally took her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad you've joined us. 
Sorry to hear your boy is having some problems. 

My Vet originally put my Bridge boy on Deramaxx. I think he had a prescription that was either 60 or 90 days-he's been gone 3.5 years can't remember the exact amount anymore. The Vet wanted to do blood work to check his kidney/liver functions before renewing the prescription. The blood work results showed his levels were too high so he was switched to Tramadol. He remained on Tramadol for 1.5 years until he passed without any problems or side effects from taking it.

Hope your boy will be doing better and you'll keep us up to date on his progress.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My late girl was given a new lease on life by Deramaxx. She went from having a chronic limp at 10 years old (arthritis in her ankles after a lifetime of running after tennis balls) to running and playing hard for another two years. 

When she was prescribed Deramaxx, the vet said, we'll try this one. If it doesn't work, we'll try another. Meaning - every dog is different, and some will react well to a drug and others won't. My dog did great on it - we checked her blood every six months, and everything stayed good (except that we needed to give her a lower protein food).


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm new to this, so I hope I'm doing this right! I just wanted to say thank you to all of you, your replies really helped ease my mind. I called my vet this morning and talked about my concerns, he assured me that it's safe to use as long as we keep a watch on him and do periodic blood tests. I definitely wish he would have shared the side effects and his plan to avoid any damage with me when we saw him on Friday, but he made up for that today. We'll be doing a blood panel on Friday and if everything goes well, every 6 months. I've heard some things about giving pepcid ac to prevent ulcers as well as milk thistle for the liver. Anyone know anything about this? I'll be asking my vet when I see him on Friday. Again thank you soo much, you guys are great. My Stitch says thank you as well. Here's a pic from today. He is running and playing again.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a sweet white face. I love old Goldens. I really hope the Deramaxx helps! It takes a few weeks to see the change, so give it a chance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boy is beautiful, love the Old Golds, they're so special. 

Hope the Deramaxx helps him, looking forward to your updates about his progress.


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks! I know I'm pretty biased, but I always thought he just has the cutest face! Unfortunately we had an incident last night, my 1 year old dachshund mix got on the table and got ahold of the bottle of Deramaxx. There was 7 and a half 100 mg tablets in there. He ate them all. It was a very rough night, but he's doing great. We immediately called the on-call vet and he instructed to give him lots of water to flush the meds out of his liver and to bring him in immediately if he started vomiting, had diarrhea, or blood in the stools. He didn't at all, thank goodness. He was very sleepy and not as playful and alert as usual, but he was doing okay considering. We called our vet this morning and he said the same thing. Just let him flush it out of system, bring him in if he starts showing signs of liver damage. He's doing great, no adverse reactions that I was afraid of and he is 80% back to normal. As Deramaxx is pretty expensive though, my Stitch will have to wait until payday to get more. I definitely learned my lesson though! Next time I will be more diligent in putting up.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yikes! How scary. I hope your Doxie is okay.

That is the other benefit of the Tramadol we get. We can get it from the pharmacy and it's only $10-15 for 180 pills, which is a 3 month supply. And they aren't tasty like the Deramaxx, so there's less risk of the dogs getting into it accidentally.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear your Doxie is doing alright, that's really scary. 

As fostermom mentioned above, check with area Pharmacies, Walmart carries some pet meds.

I normally order my Pet Medications through Drs. Foster and Smith-
Pet Meds | Free Shipping on Orders Over $49* | DrsFosterSmith.com

I don't know what your Vet is charging you for the 100 mg of Deramaxx, but Drs. F & S charges $107.70 for a 30 ct.,($3.79 each)

They sell Tramdol, 30 count for $7.50, ($.25ea)

Drs. F & S contact my Vet clinic directly for the script and approval. 
Shipping is free for their meds too.


----------



## Stitch2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes for Sherman (my dachshund), he is doing great today. Showing no signs that he was a naughty boy the other day, at all!

Fostermom- How do you get your prescription for the tramadol? I know it's an opiate used for dogs and humans. My sister was on it after a staph infection, but she didn't really think it helped any more than Advil. From what I've read about it, it's strictly for pain and not an anti inflammatory, but doesn't have any of the risky side effects of drugs like Deramaxx, etc. it may be an option if the Deramaxx is effecting the liver though. I'm going to mention it to my vet when I see him tomorrow. 

Carolina mom- Thanks for the recommendation! I'm definitely going to look into that. My vet charges almost a dollar more per pill than the website you mentioned. Sure it's only a dollar, but when you're buying so many pills a month, that really adds up! I know previously my vet denied a prescription through a second party, so I don't know if he'll be willing to do so now. Unfortunately I live in a small town, so I understand where he's coming from. Gotta make a living some how!


----------

